

Ask HN: Feedback on my product idea please. - dukedougal

Narrated programming. A product which allows programmers to narrate what they are doing as they code.<p>Why, you ask? Because programming could become a spectator sport. Sound ridiculous? Only a few years ago video gaming as a spectator sport seemed far fetched. Now it&#x27;s big business. I think people will want to watch other programmers work and understand what they think and how they do it. I would certainly be interested in watching some of the best programmers at work - as long as the narration was effective and meaningful. That&#x27;s what this product would do - help programmers to narrate and capture meaningful commentary.<p>Thoughts and feedback?
======
codez
Unfortunately I'm pretty sure there are already tools out there that do this.

~~~
dukedougal
Like what?

